# Ryonet Offers New RXP Automated Tabletop Exposure Unit



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Affordable and reliable, the new RXP Automated Tabletop Exposure Unit is lighter in weight than past models, making it less expensive to ship. Offered by Ryonet, this series is made of CNC bent aluminum and powder-coated steel. 

It comes in two sizes. The 25-inch by 36-inch version provides 240 watts of power through eight 36-inch, T8, unfiltered UV fluorescent tubes that are specially designed for exposing dual-cure emulsions in 3-5 minutes. It can expose a screen up to 23 inches by 32 inches with the lid. Without the lid, it can expose larger screens. 

The smaller unit measures 20 inches by 24 inches and has 60 watts of power through four 18-inch T8 fluorescent tubes that will expose a dual-cure diazo emulsion in 5-7 minutes. It’s ideal for 20-inch by 24-inch screens. 

Both sizes come with an advanced digital timer that can be set to exact exposure times. To ensure positive contact between the screen mesh and the film, a sheet of foam is included.

As an upgrade, a compression lid is available that supplies the positive contact. It can be added before or after the purchase and easily attaches to the back of the exposure unit. 

All exposure systems are manufactured by Ryonet in Vancouver, Wash. and come standard with an industry-leading three-year limited warranty. To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit Screen Printing Supplies & Equipment | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet.


----------

